# Craft house coffee



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I had to call into Espresso Solutions in Crawley today to collect a couple of bits for a SJ I'm refurbing & whilst there I was nattering to the guy about how good the La Marzocco looked (they had anew Mini there, only £3k!) and he offered to make me a coffee using Craft house's Heavy Hammer. Really sweet syrupy flavour.

I noticed that they were only in West Sussex so popped in and collected some Hammer from Tom - he's just starting out & the roastery is a converted pig barn!

The coffee is certainly comparable to Horsham's, which I know a few of us have had recently. Will certainly be going back and told him about the forum.

not sure if I can put link up so mods please delete if applicable:

http://www.crafthousecoffee.co.uk


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Ok. I am in the market for some more beans. Have you tried the Ethiopian offering? I'm about to buy some. Considering some of the Heavy Hammer. I'll let you know how I get on in about 2 weeks when I steam into it. I like to try a different roaster from time to time


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I've only tried the heavy hammer so far but have to say I was impressed. I'm not very good at describing the flavours but it made good espresso imo


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Well, it has arrived! 1kg of the Ethiopian natural and 350g of the Heavy Hammer. It should be ready in another week by my reckoning. I thought the pricing was very reasonable and with the free postage as well it was a no brainer.

I will begin with the Ethiopian and report my findings back.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Well I'm just into the Ethiopian and it is excellent. One of those fruity funky naturals which I love. Only has espresso so far 18 into 35g in 33 seconds seems to be a great starting point. Recommended! Thanks Jacko112 for putting me onto these roasters.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Cool glad you're enjoying it I plan on ordering some in about a week so will give the Ethiopian a go


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Craft House's last roasting date this year is the 18th & to celebrate their first year they've said in an email there's 10% all coffee using the code "Christmastime".

For all the Kent guys Lost Sheep Coffee are doing to the Canterbury market's this year and will have Craft House on sale.


----------

